# Handy-Internet über Festnetz DSL



## deadline (19. November 2005)

Hi,
 ich habe Internet von 1&1, einen Bluetooth Stick und ein Nokia 6230i. Ist es möglich von meinem Handy aus das Internet von 1&1 via Bluetooth zu nutzen, sodass ich nicht über das WAP rein muss. Gibt es dafür irgendwelche Programme oder ist das Handy-Seitig nicht möglich?
 mfg
 Chris


----------

